# DoublePlay: FAQ



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Now that the Fall 2009 Software update is in full swing, it might be a good time to show everyone how to use the DoublePlay feature.

*What is DoublePlay?* DoublePlay is a feature that allows you to buffer Live TV on both the foreground and background tuners at the same time. This has the benefit of allowing you to watch two Live TV program simultaneously by judiciously toggling between the foreground and background tuner.

*How does it work?* To start DoublePlay, you simply press the down arrow button. This is in the center of your DIRECTV remote just under the yellow Select button. You will see the following message:










Press the down arrow again to turn DoublePlay on and see:










Once you have started DoublePlay, you will have some channel showing on Tuner #1 and some other channel showing on Tuner #2. Pressing the down arrow key on your DIRECTV remote will swap between the two tuners while keeping the Live Buffer intact on both tuners.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

*Why can't I get off of Channel 201?* The default channel for the background tuner when you first turn on DoublePlay is channel 201. Once you have turned on DoublePlay, you are swapping between tuners by using the down arrow. This keeps the Live Buffer intact on each tuner. However, if you want to view a different channel, you will use the number buttons, the prev button, the guide, mini-guide, QuickTune or the channel up/down buttons just like you normally would to change to a new channel. Just as in the past, when you change channels, your Live Buffer will be lost. However, since you now have two Live Buffers (DoublePlay), the "other" Live Buffer will not be affected by your channel change.

After turning on DoublePlay, if you are on channel 201, you can simply enter the new channel number you want to buffer and you will be watching the right show. Then to go back to your other program, simply press the down arrow. Use the down arrow to toggle between your two shows until you no longer need to do so.

*How long is DoublePlay turned on?* Once DoublePlay is started, it remains active until after two hours of non-use. "non-use" is defined as not using the remote control at all (volume and mute buttons don't count). So, simply pressing the info button, play, or other trick play buttons will keep DoublePlay active. You do not need to toggle to the other tuner to keep DoublePlay active once you have started it. You simply need to use your remote control. Once the remote control has not been used for 2 hours, DoublePlay will automatically turn off.

*How do you turn off DoublePlay?* DoublePlay can be turned off in one of these ways:


Turn the receiver off (Standby) for 5 minutes
Run a System Test
2 hours of non-use
A scheduled recording conflict


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

*Why does it timeout?* DIRECTV makes use of the background (or "other") tuner for making other features and services available to you. As a result, it is necessary to turn off the background tuner to provide this to you. The timeout ensures that DIRECTV does not use the background tuner while you are using it.

*Is DoublePlay better than TiVo's Dual Live Buffers?* Here are ways in which DIRECTV's implementation improves upon TiVo's implementation:


Two 90 minute buffers
A _safe_ buffer: while DoublePlay is turned on, DIRECTV will not use it.
The ability to "play" behind in real time on the background buffer
Auto resume a paused show
up to 4 different previous channels on each buffer
No "lost" buffer when surfing through channel tuned on background buffer
The ability to tune both tuners to same channel

*Does DoublePlay auto-pause when swapping tuners?* No. While DoublePlay does auto-resume when you return to a tuner, it does not auto-pause. Some people like for the program to continue running in the background and DIRECTV's implementation makes that possible. If you want the program to pause while you watch the "other" program, then you should press the pause button before pressing the down arrow.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

*Why press the down button a second time to start DoublePlay?* Not everyone uses DoublePlay. DoublePlay uses the user recording area for buffering and causes additional recording conflict messages to appear. This way, DoublePlay does not automatically turn on in cases where the down arrow was pressed by mistake. However, once you've indicated that you want to start DoublePlay by pressing the down arrow a second time, DoublePlay will remain active until it the receiver is no longer in use.

*Why was the down arrow button used for DoublePlay instead of prev button?* The prev button only toggles between channels. The down arrow button toggles between tuners. When you use the prev button, the Live Buffer is flushed and you start buffering on the new channel. This happens every time. With the down arrow button, you are switching to the other tuner. Both tuners will remain on the same channel, but the picture that you are viewing (the foreground tuner) will be from only one of the tuners. The other (or background) tuner will continue to buffer but cannot be viewed again until you press the down arrow button. You can use the prev button to swap between 4 different channels on each tuner for a total of 8 possibilities. Again, if you use the prev button, your Live Buffer will be flushed as you change the channel on the tuner that you are viewing. If you use the down arrow button, the Live Buffer will not be flushed and you will be switched over to the other tuner.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If anyone has additions to this FAQ, please send a private message to Doug Brott or one of the other moderators.


----------

